# Please help me save some weight.



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Alright, I know just enough to be dangerous, and don't have loads of money laying around. I bought a 62cm Specialized Allez Elite Triple last year. I weighed 225 when I bought the thing and have worked my way down to 195. I am hoping to settle in at 185 (I am 6'4"). I realize my size is a disadvantage, and my goal is to ride and climb with the local club. Using the totally inaccurate method of me holding the bike on my bathroom scale and subtracting my weight, the bike weighs ~21.5lbs. The bike is totally stock with two exceptions. New Vittoria Action HSD tires, and a slime tube on the rear. I also have Specialized MTB shoes, and whatever SPD pedals came with the bike. Everything is 105, it has ALX 295 rims, and the stock Specialized seat with gel insert. I assume the frame is reasonably light? I want to make up a list so that I can prioritize any changes/ upgrades.

Here is what I am thinking...
1. Cut off excess seat post (right?)
2. Get new pedals (Speedplay?) and better shoes.
3. Get rid of slime tube (this thing feels like lead back there, but I took it off right before my first race and got a flat, so I am wondering which is better, lead or flat)
4. Lighter rims
5. Get rid of triple, don't use the granny gear anyway.


Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

im in a similar situation to you.....I know enough, but don't have a terrible amount of cash....and my bike weighs somewhere in the area of 20.5
my list is as follows:
new saddle - the stock one blew and it was an easy way to shave nearly 150g
new wheels - to bad they cost so much, but a good wheelset can drop a full lb of the bike, especially if your stock wheels are boat anchors like mine
as other parts wear out replace them.....rotational weight such as cranks, cassette, pedals, are more important than things such as bars, stem....

try a new tube, thats easy and cheap. ditching the triple would save some wieght also. i dunno about cutting your seatpost.


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Congrats on your weight loss. As for your question - it all depends on your budget and what you want to get the bike down to. The most economical route might be to sell what you've got and buy a newer bike though. You can spend a grand on wheels and lose 1-2 lbs or you can sell your bike, take that grand and buy a new one 4+ lbs lighter. No disrespect but it is a heavy bike, especially with a triple.


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

*Thanks for the input*

I appreciate the replies. I am also thinking along the lines of not dumping any money into the bike itself, mostly getting new shoes and pedals. If I would have known how much I would like to ride, I would have got a more expensive bike to begin with.


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

are you gonna cut the post? If so, I'd like to know how it goes, im thinking of doing mine...


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Unless it's WAY too long, leave it. Cutting it won't save much weight, and it reinforces the frame. At a weight of 225+ lbs (you + bike + gear) you'll never notice the 10 or so grams you'd save. But get it too short and you'll notice your frame breaking!

I'm under 150lbs, picky about gear, and I don't bother cutting my seatposts.


----------



## DoubleTap (Oct 23, 2005)

Start with the cheap stuff first. This is what I did.
1 - Those tires are heavy. They weigh 310g each plus the slime tube at 180g is scary. I never had the slime tube. 
$60 should buy 2 new tires at 210 g each and a new tube at 90g. You just saved 290 grams.
2 - Change the rear cassette to a SRAM 11-21t. 163g vs. 232g for the 105 12-25t. You saved 69g for $45 and you still have a lower gear than if you took off the granny. The granny probably weighs 40g. 

3 - new wheels. I went with Neuvation R28SL's for $399. This saved an entire pound off of my bike.

The above costs approximately $500 and saves about 1.8 pounds. I really don't know if the rotating weight really works but you will notice a difference in climbing and spinning up fast. You now have a 19.7 lb. bike. You can also take these items to any new bike if you ever sell your bike.

TT


----------

